
Show HN: Python Fire v0.2.0 - dbieber
https://github.com/google/python-fire/releases/tag/v0.2.0
======
git-pull
Used fire before and find it works quite well. Especially after dealing with
click and having difficulties with it.

The neat thing about fire it maps a python file directly to a CLI. If you're
in a pinch and want to be able to test a script easily (without having to wire
in tests), this tool can help.

The docstring parsing will be very helpful. Especially since fire works by
reading through a file.

Also nice work on the NamedTuple support ([https://github.com/google/python-
fire/pull/161](https://github.com/google/python-fire/pull/161))

I never knew fire had support for completion. Nice!

